# Have Not Been Out In A Few Days!



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome to the world, Reid Corriveu !! Little brother to Ethan. Our second grandchild !! M.V.

P.S. We will be now going to Sturgen Lake Regional Park for the August long weekend! M.V.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

MJV said:


> Welcome to the world, Reid Corriveu !! Little brother to Ethan. Our second grandchild !! M.V.
> 
> P.S. We will be now going to Sturgen Lake Regional Park for the August long weekend! M.V.


Congratulations!









Soon you'll need a bigger trailer to bring all the grandkids!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

congrads....


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy spoiling the bejeezus out of them


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats to the parents and grandparents...


----------

